# VED and licence Dilemma



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I became aware through the forums here that my motorhome originally registered new in 2001 might be taxed incorrectly. The registration certificate (V5C) clearly shows it as being a motorhome but no weight is listed and it is classed as a Private Light Goods (PLG) which is taxed at £185pa.

Now here I think is the dilemma, It is plated as a 3.5 ton chassis but a sticker in the engine compartment says the suspension has been uprated to 3.8tons but the axle weights have NOT been changed. 


Does the V5C need to be altered ? How should it be taxed?? It could also effect my entitlement to drive in a few years.

peedee


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Might be a good idea to go to a weigh bridge and see what the weight is.

If the 3.5 ton limit leaves enough payload leave things as they are.

If you feel that 3.8 tons gives you more payload that you can use, have it changed.

If the sticker say 3.8 tons is that just indicating that this is available? and at present going by what the V5 says, 3.5 tons is the present plating weight.

Perhaps the DVLA could explain how this should be interpreted.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I am sure I am not the only one in this boat, it is a Mercedes chassis fitted with camping suspension and the sticker is the only thing which indicates it can carry a higher payload. I am sure I travel above a gross of 3.5 but with care I do not exceed the axle weights, certainly not by 10 percent. There are advantages for just removing the sticker, lower tolls and less restrictions, e.g. travel at higher legal speeds. I don't see how I could be done for being overweight if the axle loads are within stated values???? It also brings into question is the sticker acceptable proof that the gross can be 3.8 tons?

I thought perhaps someone has already encountered this problem and can give a definitive answer otherwise, yes, I will try to get some sense out of the DVLA

peedee


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I wonder what the computer in police cars has you weight listed at? Would it be whats on the V5C, if so I guess they would go by that. That is if they carry all this info on their databases.

So if payload takes you over the 3.5 ton, would they accept the 3.8 ton sticker? Bearing in mind that its taxed at 3.5 tons

As you say a call to DVLA can only answer this.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It is the overall weight that will count, if you are above 3.5tonnes as a PLG then you will be illegal. You should be below 3.5 tonnes without exceeding individual axle loads. It would be better to leave it as PLG providing that you are prepared to risk being weighed at the roadside.
I would take it to a wieghbridge fully loaded to see if you have a problem or not


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine is similar except it's over 3,500kg - my DVLA document has 3,850 on it but the motorhome is plated at 4000kg - believe I just need to send photos and document back for them to change it. 

Is it important to do this or doesn't it really matter (i.e. chassis is over the document weight)

There does appear to be a lot of times when the weights don't match :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> It would be better to leave it as PLG providing that you are prepared to risk being weighed at the roadside.
> I would take it to a wieghbridge fully loaded to see if you have a problem or not


This is effectively what I have been doing because I have been a bit lax in not checking further! I have taken it to a weighbridge before but not in recent years. As a result I am aware that it is all too easy to overload the rear axle if I have a full fresh water tank even whilst being under 3.8 tons. I am also aware the chances of being caught in a roadside check are very small. Even so most road side checks are unlikely to take action unless you are considered to be dangerously overloaded and you would probably get off with a warning at less than 10 percent overload. i.e plated at 3.5 I could probably get away with a load of 3.8.

Of more concern is invalidation of insurance and to a lesser extent my driving licence which is effected when over 70.

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a benefit in getting the class changed to Private Heavy Goods (all vehicles over 3500kg plated weight). You will save £20 per year in VED. And if your actual laden weight is that critical, it is not the roadside check that you should be worried about, what about the insurance implications of deliberately driving a vehicle that is overweight.
Gerry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I became aware through the forums here that my motorhome originally registered new in 2001 might be taxed incorrectly. The registration certificate (V5C) clearly shows it as being a motorhome but no weight is listed and it is classed as a Private Light Goods (PLG) which is taxed at £185pa.
> 
> Now here I think is the dilemma, It is plated as a 3.5 ton chassis but a sticker in the engine compartment says the suspension has been uprated to 3.8tons but the axle weights have NOT been changed.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,
I've got a sticker in my engine compartment that up rates the Fiat Ducato from 3300kg to 3500kg. the axle weights remain the same but the MAM is increased.

As well as the sticker I have a certificate from SV Tech who authorized the uprate.

Many motorhomers are unaware that a motorhome over 3500kg could in certain circumstances be classed as a "Living Van" see HERE 8O

Vicarious Books have just acquired a new motorhome and made sure the MAM was not over 3500kg so they did not fall foul of the "Living Van" conditions. 

Don


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

With all the current correspondence, no one has mentioned the benefits of 3500 Kg as opposed to 3800 Kg - Age restrictions at 70 years and also the LEZ ( Londen Emissions Zone ) restrictions.
Hovis :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hovis said:


> With all the current correspondence, no one has mentioned the benefits of 3500 Kg as opposed to 3800 Kg - Age restrictions at 70 years and also the LEZ ( Londen Emissions Zone ) restrictions.
> Hovis :wink:


Hi Hovis,

Good point on the over 70's I fell foul of the system 5 years ago and had to downsize from a Liaka A Class 4200kg to a panel van conversion. 8O

Although the move was forced upon us it was the best move we ever made. 

I'm wondering what other benefits you get at 75 besides the free TV license. Free vehicle excise duty :?: 8)

Don


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > It would be better to leave it as PLG providing that you are prepared to risk being weighed at the roadside.
> ...


Not so peedee - take it from one whose job it is to carry out such weighings - don't know where these "urban myths" spring up from, you have a very good chance of being prosecuted if you are overweight by more than 50 kilos per axle or 100 kilos on the gross weight. :twisted:

The reason the axle weights never add up to the gross weight is for distribution purposes - adding and removing loads from the front or rear of the vehicle will cause both weights to change - if you load up to your maximum axle weights you are sure to be overweight on the gross, and, no, you cannot claim "but the axle weights are not over their maximum"  It's a case of "you've committed an offence and a report will be made for the question of prosecution to be considered".

By the way - overloading is an absolute offence  - there is no defence against it unless the vehicle was not weighed in accordance with the Code of Practice (fat chance of that)  , there are only mitigating circumstances.

Simple answer, either do as both Don and myself did, get it officially uprated by someone such as SVtech, 8) or keep within the current weight limits - oh yes, the fact that the suspension has been uprated to carry 3,800 kg is neither here nor there, it's the weights shown on the VIN plate which are the legal maximum weights.

Hope this has dispersed a few myths and helped out in some small way.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

sprokit said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > MikeCo said:
> ...


As a person that drives for a living and for a major semi trailer manufacturer, I agree in full with this statement.
It is much better to be legal as you will most probably be prosecuted if you are found to be overweight


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys for your comments, very helpful. I am pleased to note Keith that you would give me some leeway  50K represents about 5 percent of my axle weights. The comments I made came from someone else whose job also involved checking vehicles. He gave me the 10 percent figure when I pressed him about a judgement. Mind you he did say if he thought it was dangerous the amount of overload was immaterial. It would not be allowed to continue the journey and they would be prosecuted. I have also heard about someone who had to lighten the load before they were allowed to continue their journey but were not prosecuted!

As far as I am aware the chassis manufacturer did what must be a standard upgrade and I am rather annoyed that the dealer did not register it correctly in the first place. I now suspect I will have problems proving it has been done and there is no way I can keep my gross at or below 3.5 tons.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Thanks guys for your comments, very helpful. I am pleased to note Keith that you would give me some leeway  50K represents about 5 percent of my axle weights. The comments I made came from someone else whose job also involved checking vehicles. He gave me the 10 percent figure when I pressed him about a judgement. Mind you he did say if he thought it was dangerous the amount of overload was immaterial. It would not be allowed to continue the journey and they would be prosecuted. I have also heard about someone who had to lighten the load before they were allowed to continue their journey but were not prosecuted!
> 
> As far as I am aware the chassis manufacturer did what must be a standard upgrade and I am rather annoyed that the dealer did not register it correctly in the first place. I now suspect I will have problems proving it has been done and there is no way I can keep my gross at or below 3.5 tons.
> 
> peedee


Hi Pete,

What does the sticker say? Is it an official Autotrail sticker like the vin plate? if so you could get the V5C changed to PHG.

You might have to take the van to the local DVLA office for them to check it out.

This is what my sticker looks like.










Regards

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don,
I don't know whether it is an Autotrail sticker or a Mercedes sticker. I will have a good look at it and the VIN plate tomorrow before I phone the DVLA on Monday. 

It is certainly nothing like yours.

Peedee


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Thanks guys for your comments, very helpful. I am pleased to note Keith that you would give me some leeway  50K represents about 5 percent of my axle weights.


Peedee

I think you'd better check your figures again, 50k as 5% means you have a maximum axle weight of 1000 kilos :roll: - whether it be a Merc or a Sevel chassis, the weights are a fair bit higher than that - the weights given on the SvTech plate that Don has posted are the norm for most light goods vehicles, which is what most of our motorhomes are built on.



> The comments I made came from someone else whose job also involved checking vehicles. He gave me the 10 percent figure when I pressed him about a judgement. Mind you he did say if he thought it was dangerous the amount of overload was immaterial. It would not be allowed to continue the journey and they would be prosecuted. I have also heard about someone who had to lighten the load before they were allowed to continue their journey but were not prosecuted!


Under normal circumstances you would only be prohibited if the overload was under 10%, however, as your informant said, it depends on whether road safety is jeopordised, over 10%, well, you pays your money and takes your chance 



> As far as I am aware the chassis manufacturer did what must be a standard upgrade and I am rather annoyed that the dealer did not register it correctly in the first place. I now suspect I will have problems proving it has been done and there is no way I can keep my gross at or below 3.5 tons.


You have the same problem a lot of motorhomers are faced with - the base vehicle is built to run at a particular weight - let's assume that weight is 3,500 kilos. It will spend half of it's life running at well under that weight, but, in the case of a motorhome it has to be converted to carry 1) a big box, containing, 2) a full set of equipment to allow the users a level of comfort close to that they would have at their home, and 3) everything else they want to carry with them on their journey.

Unfortunately, unless you are prepared to buy a base chassis of about 4.5 to 5 tonnes (there are a fair few about, including Mercs and Iveco's) then you have to compromise.

To be fair, the chassis manufacturer did not originally build the vehicle for the purpose to which we put it, but again, most chassis' have a tolerance and can be run at a higher weight dependant on the running gear - as an example, my own MH was plated at 3,500 kg, that was nowhere near the true weight, even partially loaded it was 3,800 kg. So, without doing anything to the vehicle (apart from fitting air-ride suspension, which I did as a matter of comfort prior to weighing it anyway), SvTech was contacted to have the chassis uprated. On the information I gave them they were able to uprate to 4,100 kg with the rear axle also being uprated from 2120 kg to 2,300 kg. 8)

So there you go, there is an answer, you've just got to find it and make sure that it's the right one.

Finally, don't run overloaded, apart from the chances of being stopped and prosecuted,  there's the question of insurance to consider, we all know that insurers will do anything they can to get out of paying out - running the vehicle in excess of it's plated design weight is just such an excuse (it can affect the handling characteristics and braking distances, which is what they will seize on) if you're involved in a collision of any sort.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sprokit said:


> I think you'd better check your figures again, 50k as 5% means you have a maximum axle weight of 1000 kilos :roll: - whether it be a Merc or a Sevel chassis, the weights are a fair bit higher than that - the weights given on the SvTech plate that Don has posted are the norm for most light goods vehicles, which is what most of our motorhomes are built on.
> Keith (Sprokit)


Yup your right, sorry I used weight on each wheel. My rear axle weight is actually limited by the tyres which are limited to 1120Kgms each. That is where the confusion came in. It is plated at 3500Kgms with a rear axle of 2240Kgm and front of 1750Kgms. The sticker looks like it was put there by Mercedes on behalf of Autotrail. It simple says the vehicle has been fitted with Camping suspension Option CE6 and has a new gross weight of 3800Kgms with no change to axle loadings.

peedee


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Yup your right, sorry I used weight on each wheel. My rear axle weight is actually limited by the tyres which are limited to 1120Kgms each. That is where the confusion came in. It is plated at 3500Kgms with a rear axle of 2240Kgm and front of 1750Kgms. The sticker looks like it was put there by Mercedes on behalf of Autotrail. It simple says the vehicle has been fitted with Camping suspension Option CE6 and has a new gross weight of 3800Kgms with no change to axle loadings.
> 
> peedee


If that's the case, then it looks like your gross weight is 3,800 kg  - I'd check with your local Mercedes dealer to make sure it's correct - if you give them the VIN (chassis number) from the plate, they should be able to confirm the gross weight for you. :wink: (Add up your axle weights, they come to 3990, so 3,800 is well within the total.)

Hope this is the answer, it would solve your problems - in the meantime, if you do get stopped and weighed, make sure you point out the Mercedes "uprating" plate to whoever it is weighs the vehicle. 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Im a bit concerned as my reg doc doesnt give any weights at all. It just says 2 axle rigid body. vin number and colour & heavy oil. should it say more?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Pollydoodle said:


> Im a bit concerned as my reg doc doesnt give any weights at all. It just says 2 axle rigid body. vin number and colour & heavy oil. should it say more?


Hiya, just checked Adria's web site and yours is 2960kg unladen and 3500kg laden. These details should be on a plate either near the habitation door or on one of the door pillars.
Regards
bob


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you for that. I just wondered if it should be on the reg document


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I will have a good look at it and the VIN plate tomorrow before I phone the DVLA on Monday.
> Peedee


I see nothing but hassle on the horizon, Swansea did not want to know and asked me to write to the local DVLA office which I have done. They don't accept phone calls 

peedee


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I'm right in saying that the 3500kg figure also has implications for foreign travel. Above 3500kg and you might be banned from some villages and have to pay higher tolls on motorways. There are also restrictions on European licence holders not dissimilar to those for UK drivers over the age of 70, though for any age of driver. I seem to remember that this is the reason that many continental motorhomes are plated at 3500kg when they could be plated for 3800kg or even 4000kg without any alteration, apart from the plate - not every European driver can legally drive above 3500kg.

We are shortly to have our Murvi uprated from 3300kg to 3500kg, just to give us that bit more headroom without incurring any hastle when we reach 70 years old. At present we would have to drain the fresh and waste water tanks if we wanted to carry four adults in the van. Even a full tank of diesel might take us very close to 3300kg with four of us aboard.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is there no one else out there with a Mercedes chassis and the same problem as I have? DVLA advised today they are looking into it and will contact me again next week.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I see nothing but hassle on the horizon, Swansea did not want to know and asked me to write to the local DVLA office which I have done. They don't accept phone calls
> peedee


I wasn't wrong, I wish I hadn't bothered  I had a questionable reply and on phoning to clarify......10 mins before I spoke to a human, said human didn't know what I was taking about, passed to further human, passed on again and eventually ended up with someone in VOSA who said it wasn't his job but offered to help! Suggests I fill n a VTG10! Grrrrrr :x

peedee


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Peedee,
I am new to wonders of Motorcaravaning, but this may help - i hope so  

Today I went to register my vtech certificate at the local DVLA office in Bristol. This was to increase my GVW from 3200KG in Log book, 3400KG on vehicle, to a new higher figure of 3700KG, allowing to to remain legal with what I want to carry.

Whilst at the office, they said that they would want to inspect the vehicle, as they were tightening up on Motorhomes as many were being modified incorrectly?

As I did not have the vehicle with me, they suggested that I make an appointment to return with the vehicle when their Inspector was available. To cut a long story short, we managed to negotiate this requirement out, and they kindly gave me the new Tax disc and revised the V5C.

The thing that I think may be of use to you, is that if YOUR local DVLA office have an inspector, perhaps he could look at your dilemma and give you the advice you require? He does not charge to look at vehicles according to my visit today.

Hope it is of interest. i will post my experience of upgrading in the Chassis forum at a later date. It will make some really interesting reading, but I will not hijack your post here.

Good luck,
Clive


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Clive but my local DVLA is at least an hours drive away. However I have a VOSA testing station closer and was thinking of seeking their advice.
I find it extremely annoying that I cannot phone my local DVLA. All the phone numbers I have been given end up in Swansea, so I cannot speak to the writer of the response to my letter! 

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cliver said:


> we managed to negotiate this requirement out


Clive,

I'd be interested in the contents of the discussion, and await the full update of your upgrade experience also with interest.  Well done.

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I uprated my Timberland from 3300kg to 3500kg for peace of mind, we did not uprated the axle weights just the MAM. It was a paper exercises with http://www.svtech.co.uk/ supplying a new vin plate and most importantly a certificate. I informed my insurers.

I was helped by Keith (Sprocket) who is a VOSA tech officer.

My V5C was issued in 12/08/2005 the van was first registered in June 2003 but it took me two years to sort out Timberlands and DVLA cock ups.

It appears some V5C's show weights and some don't. My V5C does not show any weights, do the later V5C's show any?

Don


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*MPLW. 3500/3800 ?*

My vehicle has 3500 kg stamped on the Vin plate but the V5 states 3800, this has obviously been replated legally. My question is this, as I can safely work within the limits of 3500 I would prefer to have this weight on the V5 despite the saving of £20 as it stands at present. Can I ask the authorities to change the details on the V5 the next time I tax the vehicle and what are the costs involved for this second replating. The manufacturers advertised that the vehicle is 3500 normally but can be upgraded to 3800. I apologise for gate crashing someone elses thread but as the question is related I hope they don't mind.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

When I bought my (used) motorhome the VIN plate showed a max gross of 3,500kg. I took the van to a weighbridge and found it weighed 3,400 without me in it, let alone the wife and her clothes & shoes and the dog! I contacted the original importer of the vehicle and was fortunate to discover that the manufacturers had supplied alternative VIN plates for a max gross of 4,200, which they kindly sent me. Armed with this and my V5C I went to my local DVLA office and asked for the van to be reclassified as Private Heavy Goods. I was told by the clerk that I could only do this if I had the vehicle weighed to show that it was over 3,500. "But", I said, "If I do that, surely I will be driving it to the weighbridge illegally". "Well", said she, "we can't just take your word for it because you would be saving money on the annual Tax Disc"!!

I then contacted VOSA to ask their advice, and their man said "Just put the new VIN plate on and ignore the tax implications"! :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: MPLW. 3500/3800 ?*



torrhead said:


> I apologise for gate crashing someone elses thread but as the question is related I hope they don't mind.


No apologies necessary. as you say it is all related information and as the originator of the thread I certainly do not mind.

I anticipated difficulties but I never thought it would be as difficult as it is turning out to be :roll: There is clearly not a lot of love lost between the DVLA and VOSA with one passing the buck to the other and the other saying this is their problem!!!! Two trips to the local VOSA testing station and after some debate another phone number was obtained and I might be getting there? I have at last got confirmation from VOSA technical services that it is at least registered incorrectly and if Mercedes ever get their computers up and running and can issue me with evidence of build I should try submitting this on a V70 to the DVLA. There is a possibility Autotrail did the upgrade in which case my local Merc dealer said they should be able to verify the upgrade to the satisfaction of the DVLA. Gotta wait now for the Merc computers to come back on line.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> I wonder what the computer in police cars has you weight listed at?


They won't have a weight because it is not on the V5C, all they will know is that it is a PLG i.e 3.5 tons or under. This has been confirmed by VOSA and by the LEZ computers who I guess access the same data base because it comes up that there is no charge to enter the LEZ untill 2010, i.e the vehicle details show PLG. If it wasn't for the insurance risks I would leave it like that :lol: :lol:

peedee

ps on second thoughts, I could always sue the dealer for incorrectly registering it?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: MPLW. 3500/3800 ?*



sprokit said:


> If that's the case, then it looks like your gross weight is 3,800 kg  - I'd check with your local Mercedes dealer to make sure it's correct - if you give them the VIN (chassis number) from the plate, they should be able to confirm the gross weight for you. :wink: (Add up your axle weights, they come to 3990, so 3,800 is well within the total.)
> 
> Hope this is the answer, it would solve your problems - in the meantime, if you do get stopped and weighed, make sure you point out the Mercedes "uprating" plate to whoever it is weighs the vehicle. 8)
> Keith (Sprokit)





peedee said:


> I have at last got confirmation from VOSA technical services that it is at least registered incorrectly and if Mercedes ever get their computers up and running and can issue me with evidence of build I should try submitting this on a V70 to the DVLA. Gotta wait now for the Merc computers to come back on line.
> peedee


The Mercedes computers came back the next day and I received the details in the post a couple of days later. Other things have taken priority but I have finally got round to following Keith's (Sprokit) advice and have posted off the build details to the local DVLA along with photos of the VIN plate and upgrade sticker. The build details also show that the engine is compliant with the Euro 3 emission standards so along with requested GVW changes, I have also asked for this to be included on the V5C so that I can enter the LEZ free of charge until 2012. You never know I might want to go to the Abbey Wood site

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: MPLW. 3500/3800 ?*



peedee said:


> The Mercedes computers came back the next day and I received the details in the post a couple of days later. Other things have taken priority but I have finally got round to following Keith's (Sprokit) advice and have posted off the build details to the local DVLA along with photos of the VIN plate and upgrade sticker. The build details also show that the engine is compliant with the Euro 3 emission standards so along with requested GVW changes, I have also asked for this to be included on the V5C so that I can enter the LEZ free of charge until 2012. You never know I might want to go to the Abbey Wood site
> 
> peedee


Sigh  This just was not good enough for them!!!!! They are insisting on a weigh bridge certificate. I will comply but for the life of me I cannot think what this proves. Can anyone enlighten me?

peedee


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

The answer to your question is simple.


they are insisting on the weighbridge certificate, because they can, and therefore they do.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I call it b***** mindlessness myself. As I have just proved, weigh it one day and its 120Kg overweight. 10 days later after load adjustments its 40Kg under. It does not prove that the chassis is rated at 3800Kg whilst the documents I sent did.

I have decided it is quite pointless continuing a dialogue by post and intend 
collecting all my documents and letters together and making the hours drive to the local DVLA office.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I have decided it is quite pointless continuing a dialogue by post and intend
> collecting all my documents and letters together and making the hours drive to the local DVLA office.
> 
> peedee


Sorted in a 5 minute discussion with a counter clerk and I could have finalised it there and then if I had my tax disc with me! I was given a totally different set of instructions to those received by post... 8O... The clerk filled in a V70 (change of vehicle details form) for me and asked me to return it by post with the weigh bridge certificate, tax disc and current V5C. Did this on my return home. They were not interested in plated weights, 8O only the normal load as stated on a recent weighbridge certificate! I am finding this difficult to believe and only a new tax disc and amended V5C by return post will convince me it's all sorted.

I suppose they are relying on roadside checks to pick up cheats and overloads and as the >poll< indicates you have about a 1 in 10 chance of being picked up. However, for me, that is not the point. It is about being legal and not having any loop holes for an insurance company to find in the event of an accident.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

A few years ago we decided to renew the road tax three months early so the 15 months would cover our winter trip. When we returned we had numerous notices from the DVLA stating the van was not taxed and I did not declared SORN.

When I spoke to them they blamed the local office, I gave them the details of the tax disc and sent a copy, some time later I got an acknowledgement and was told to disregard the SORN notices.

So if anybody is thinking of renewing the tax early - don't, cash it in and re-tax the van for 12 months. 

Don


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I Think you may find the vehicle was downgraded to 3.5 not the other way round. my camper is a sprinter316 and i was told by the importer/dealer that they are 3800kg from birth but are downgraded at dealer request so they are better sellers (no licence or age complications). It was only a paper exercise to have it reverted to 3800kg as i wanted the extra payload albeit at a cost of £150 i received a new converters plate stating all the details including the V I N number.

BUT when i went to the LVLO to tax it(another story) they taxed it PLG when i pointed this out i was told that if the vehicle was 3500 or under the weight was not displayed on the log book only if it was above.
The man was very helpful and told me in order to effect the change all i needed to do was show him the plate and the paperwork that came with it and he would amend the entry on the vehicle register, hope this helps


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Interesting to read your view about the initial registration Sideways but in my case it was marketed as a 3.8 ton vehicle with a 700Kg payload. I think the dealer made an error in registering it.

In trying to correct this error I have met with all sorts of advice, some of it highly suspect. It is a complete waste of time phoning Swansea and I am sure if I could have phoned my local DVLA to clarify what should be done after our initial correspondence, it would have been sorted much quicker. It would have also saved me an 80 mile round trip and parking charges.

However, my advise to anyone wanting to change their GVW is not to bother phoning anyone but to take all your documentation along to your local DVLA and see them in person.

peedee


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ihave Burstner i821 just found that the V5 says 4500kg , but vin plate says 5000kg and the tech docs from Burstner (all in German) said 5000kg.Mine is a 2007 model. I seem to remember seeing 4500 in the new listings in the back of MMM but now its 5000 can anybody help?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a general point but i have always found the local DVLA office very helpful and quite pragmatic. I have imported vehicles and had to get them through a vehicle inspection which took place at the HGV testing station. If you need any advice I would find out where your local HGV testing station is, take round a box of biccies at around 10am and get chatting


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> The clerk filled in a V70 (change of vehicle details form) for me and asked me to return it by post with the weigh bridge certificate, tax disc and current V5C. Did this on my return home. They were not interested in plated weights, 8O only the normal load as stated on a recent weighbridge certificate! I am finding this difficult to believe and only a new tax disc and amended V5C by return post will convince me it's all sorted.
> peedee


My new private HGV tax disc arrived today from the local DVLA! Swansea will send me a replacement V5C and a refund due to the lower tax rate. 
What I think of the efficiency of the service is not printable. Why send it back to Swansea to complete the process?

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

After more letters and phone calls my replacement V5C finally arrived yesterday. Its taken nearly 6 months to get it! I am at last registered as a private HGV but instead of listing the plated weight of 3800Kgms on the form they have put the weigh bridge certificate weight in of 3760Kgms which is as last weighed and notified to them.

I also requested it to be registered as a Euro three engine, this is not shown either in spite of me providing proof of build. I guess I will have to take that up separately with the LEZ if I want to enter it.

peedee


----------

